# Residence Assessment Interview tips



## Newdawn55

Hi,

My application was assigned to a case officer today and I now have an assessment telephone interview next week with IMZ. I do not have a job offer yet so I will need to demonstrate my suitability and settlement criteria.

Has anyone been through the interview and could give me any tips in terms of possible questions I might expect etc?, I would really appreciate any feedback as my family and I really want to live in NZ.

We have been in the process for 12 months now and we are at the final hurdle and do not want to fail now!!

Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Martin Tuhill said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application was assigned to a case officer today and I now have an assessment telephone interview next week with IMZ. I do not have a job offer yet so I will need to demonstrate my suitability and settlement criteria.
> 
> Has anyone been through the interview and could give me any tips in terms of possible questions I might expect etc?, I would really appreciate any feedback as my family and I really want to live in NZ.
> 
> We have been in the process for 12 months now and we are at the final hurdle and do not want to fail now!!
> 
> Thanks


We did, and neither of us had a job either.

Point 1 - the fact you have a telephone interview means they are happy enough that they don't need to meet you face to face at this point. So you're part of the way already.

If you make a good enough impression on the interviewer they won't ask for a second face-to-face interview.

What our interviewer wished to know was:

- why did we want to come to NZ
- how long were we expecting to stay?
- What were our plans? How was i going to proceed with my job hunting when we got here
- Had we thought about things like loneliness, missing friends, family, etc, and had we thought about what we would do to cope with it and make things better
- Did we have any support mechanism in NZ

In other words, were we coming with the right attitude, were we making a long term commitment to making a real go of this new life or was it a 'try it and see', were we prepared to make the effort to become New Zealanders in spirit, and make a difference to the country. And were we coming having thought about what it is like to live in another country in the 'real world' and without seeing things totally through rose-coloured glasses.


----------



## hilaldo

Hi Martin. We've an interview arranged for next week and found your query form earlier in the year. How did you get on? Any tips or pointers you can pass on having now been through it yourself?


----------



## Newdawn55

topcat83 said:


> We did, and neither of us had a job either.
> 
> Point 1 - the fact you have a telephone interview means they are happy enough that they don't need to meet you face to face at this point. So you're part of the way already.
> 
> If you make a good enough impression on the interviewer they won't ask for a second face-to-face interview.
> 
> What our interviewer wished to know was:
> 
> - why did we want to come to NZ
> - how long were we expecting to stay?
> - What were our plans? How was i going to proceed with my job hunting when we got here
> - Had we thought about things like loneliness, missing friends, family, etc, and had we thought about what we would do to cope with it and make things better
> - Did we have any support mechanism in NZ
> 
> In other words, were we coming with the right attitude, were we making a long term commitment to making a real go of this new life or was it a 'try it and see', were we prepared to make the effort to become New Zealanders in spirit, and make a difference to the country. And were we coming having thought about what it is like to live in another country in the 'real world' and without seeing things totally through rose-coloured glasses.


Hi Topcat

Thanks for your reply, that was very helpful.


----------



## Newdawn55

hilaldo said:


> Hi Martin. We've an interview arranged for next week and found your query form earlier in the year. How did you get on? Any tips or pointers you can pass on having now been through it yourself?


Hi 
Sorry you lost me a bit with your question, what tips were you after? I'd be happy to share any of my immigration experience, did you have any specific questions?

Regards


----------



## Pepperpot

Most of the interviews have the following topics, I put few answers, hope they are useful
Career:
a. Applying Skills to NZ ?
b. Experience on Job Applications ?
c. Getting a job
d. Challenges expected: settling and finding a house, getting used to driving on the left side of the road, finding my way around, getting a job, finding suitable schools for my kids, getting used to the weather, way of life and NZ accent.
e. Difficulties applying for a job
f. Support if can’t find a job:
g. Alternative career: ? Yes, why not.
h. consider community service: Yes, why not.

Ties in NZ:
a. Who do you know in NZ
b. How will contacts help in settling
c. If no relatives available: will find work in odd jobs even if it means low pay and difficult shifts, this will help until I can get a better job.

Accommodation & living costs:
a. Why NZ? Stable, peaceful country, English Speaking, Excellent record of human rights, Very good racial harmony and tolerance compared to other countries, Moderate climate, Known for beautiful natural scenery
b. Where in NZ? See ISSL
c. Cost of living
d. Plans on how to get started: the plan is generally look for renting, and start looking for a job, Apply to get a driver’s license and buy a car, get children into schools
e. How much does a house cost?
f. Plans to send children to a particular school 
===============================================
What is your plan? 
Do you have any relatives/friends? 
What kind of media did you use for research about NZ? 
What will you do if you don't get a job as quickly as you would have hoped
What have you done to look for employment so far?
What support will you have in NZ?
What would you do if you came across any obstacles? (List possible obstacles)
What do you think about the impact of migrants on the socio-economic balance of New Zealand and the wider South West Pacific basin?
How much money did we think we needed to make a good living in NZ
How long did we think it would take to find work?
Mainly how do you plan to make friends ?
How do you intend to find work ?
What will your Partner do for a living? 
When do you want to go? 
What is your financial situation?
What wages to you expect?
How much do you expect to pay for your flat/house?
How will you build up your social networks and get new friends? 
===============================================
Why do you want to leave your home country? 
Why do you want to go to NZ? 
Have you considered going anywhere else? 
What have you heard about NZ? 
What do you know about NZ? 
Have you ever been before, even for a visit? 
Do you have any friends in NZ? 
Has anyone given you any advice about moving to NZ? 
What have you done about finding work? 
How do you intend to find employment? 
What will you do if you didn’t get a job in your chosen career? 
What will you do if you can’t find a job? 
Have you ever worked away from your hometown? 
Have you any idea what you might earn in NZ? 
Have you thought about the cost of living? 
Where do you want to live? 
What will you do for accommodation initially?
Are you planning on renting or buying property when you arrive in NZ? 
What will your partner do for a living? 
What if you do not find work in the area you have chosen to live in?
How will you support yourselves? 
What have you heard about the NZ life style and from whom? 
How will you make friends? 
How will you overcome barriers that you encounter? 
What do you know about the education system? 
What interests do you have? 
===============================================
What do you like about NZ, as opposed to Australia, say, that makes you want to move here?
Why are you moving to NZ right now?
Do you have friends or family in NZ?
What sort of support would your friends give if you were without a job?
If your current job were to end, could you find skilled employment?
What have you done to look for skilled employment?
What companies would you apply at to find such employment?
What would you do if you could not find a job in your desired field?
What sort of difficulties do you expect to face in NZ?
What would you do if you faced one of those obstacles?
Where do you want to live long-term?
What is your long-term plan?
What support do you have in NZ?
Do you have any further comments or questions for me?


----------



## hilaldo

Thanks for the pointers. It all seems like quite common sense stuff. Now we just have to hope our brains don't freeze up on us


----------



## anbetophillip

Pepperpot said:


> Most of the interviews have the following topics, I put few answers, hope they are useful
> Career:
> a. Applying Skills to NZ ?
> b. Experience on Job Applications ?
> c. Getting a job
> d. Challenges expected: settling and finding a house, getting used to driving on the left side of the road, finding my way around, getting a job, finding suitable schools for my kids, getting used to the weather, way of life and NZ accent.
> e. Difficulties applying for a job
> f. Support if can’t find a job:
> g. Alternative career: ? Yes, why not.
> h. consider community service: Yes, why not.
> 
> Ties in NZ:
> a. Who do you know in NZ
> b. How will contacts help in settling
> c. If no relatives available: will find work in odd jobs even if it means low pay and difficult shifts, this will help until I can get a better job.
> 
> Accommodation & living costs:
> a. Why NZ? Stable, peaceful country, English Speaking, Excellent record of human rights, Very good racial harmony and tolerance compared to other countries, Moderate climate, Known for beautiful natural scenery
> b. Where in NZ? See ISSL
> c. Cost of living
> d. Plans on how to get started: the plan is generally look for renting, and start looking for a job, Apply to get a driver’s license and buy a car, get children into schools
> e. How much does a house cost?
> f. Plans to send children to a particular school
> ===============================================
> What is your plan?
> Do you have any relatives/friends?
> What kind of media did you use for research about NZ?
> What will you do if you don't get a job as quickly as you would have hoped
> What have you done to look for employment so far?
> What support will you have in NZ?
> What would you do if you came across any obstacles? (List possible obstacles)
> What do you think about the impact of migrants on the socio-economic balance of New Zealand and the wider South West Pacific basin?
> How much money did we think we needed to make a good living in NZ
> How long did we think it would take to find work?
> Mainly how do you plan to make friends ?
> How do you intend to find work ?
> What will your Partner do for a living?
> When do you want to go?
> What is your financial situation?
> What wages to you expect?
> How much do you expect to pay for your flat/house?
> How will you build up your social networks and get new friends?
> ===============================================
> Why do you want to leave your home country?
> Why do you want to go to NZ?
> Have you considered going anywhere else?
> What have you heard about NZ?
> What do you know about NZ?
> Have you ever been before, even for a visit?
> Do you have any friends in NZ?
> Has anyone given you any advice about moving to NZ?
> What have you done about finding work?
> How do you intend to find employment?
> What will you do if you didn’t get a job in your chosen career?
> What will you do if you can’t find a job?
> Have you ever worked away from your hometown?
> Have you any idea what you might earn in NZ?
> Have you thought about the cost of living?
> Where do you want to live?
> What will you do for accommodation initially?
> Are you planning on renting or buying property when you arrive in NZ?
> What will your partner do for a living?
> What if you do not find work in the area you have chosen to live in?
> How will you support yourselves?
> What have you heard about the NZ life style and from whom?
> How will you make friends?
> How will you overcome barriers that you encounter?
> What do you know about the education system?
> What interests do you have?
> ===============================================
> What do you like about NZ, as opposed to Australia, say, that makes you want to move here?
> Why are you moving to NZ right now?
> Do you have friends or family in NZ?
> What sort of support would your friends give if you were without a job?
> If your current job were to end, could you find skilled employment?
> What have you done to look for skilled employment?
> What companies would you apply at to find such employment?
> What would you do if you could not find a job in your desired field?
> What sort of difficulties do you expect to face in NZ?
> What would you do if you faced one of those obstacles?
> Where do you want to live long-term?
> What is your long-term plan?
> What support do you have in NZ?
> Do you have any further comments or questions for me?


Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## K45C46P13T11M9

Dear Sir
I am now in your position. My interview is already on Friday and I also do not want to fail now! Can you please give me any tips on what to expect and what to answer?
Greetings
Carien Botha from South Africa


----------



## topcat83

K45C46P13T11M9 said:


> Dear Sir
> I am now in your position. My interview is already on Friday and I also do not want to fail now! Can you please give me any tips on what to expect and what to answer?
> Greetings
> Carien Botha from South Africa


Hi Carien
I'd say read this post thoroughly - it should give you a really good indication. Go into the interview showing that you want to move to New Zealand for positive reasons, and that you've thought about how to overcome the difficulties of movong to a new country away from friends and relatives. Show that you'll be an asset to NZ.


----------



## tlnavi

*Telephone Interview*

Hi,

I am new to this website.

My application was assigned to a case and all my levels are completed. Now have an telephone assessment interview this week with Case officer. I do not have a job offer yet so I will need to demonstrate my suitability and settlement criteria.

Has anyone been through the interview and could give me any tips in terms of possible questions I might expect etc?, I would really appreciate any feedback as my family and I really want to live in NZ.

We have been in the process for 12 months now and we are at the final hurdle and do not want to fail now!!

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

tlnavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this website.
> 
> My application was assigned to a case and all my levels are completed. Now have an telephone assessment interview this week with Case officer. I do not have a job offer yet so I will need to demonstrate my suitability and settlement criteria.
> 
> Has anyone been through the interview and could give me any tips in terms of possible questions I might expect etc?, I would really appreciate any feedback as my family and I really want to live in NZ.
> 
> We have been in the process for 12 months now and we are at the final hurdle and do not want to fail now!!
> 
> Thanks


The previous posted answers in this old thread are still very relevant, so please take a look below.
A lot of the questions are basically you confirming all the points you have claimed in your visa application and then the CO will ask all about your research on points like jobs, the cost of living, housing, travel etc.
Main points will be about employment. Where have you been looking for jobs and have you had any interest in you. What have you done in order to secure a job etc etc.
The CO only has this tiny chance to be satisfied whether you are able to find work here, afford to live a decent life here and settle so concentrate on being positive throughout the interview.


----------



## tlnavi

escapedtonz said:


> The previous posted answers in this old thread are still very relevant, so please take a look below.
> A lot of the questions are basically you confirming all the points you have claimed in your visa application and then the CO will ask all about your research on points like jobs, the cost of living, housing, travel etc.
> Main points will be about employment. Where have you been looking for jobs and have you had any interest in you. What have you done in order to secure a job etc etc.
> The CO only has this tiny chance to be satisfied whether you are able to find work here, afford to live a decent life here and settle so concentrate on being positive throughout the interview.


Thanks for your fast response. 
Will this Interview happen by phone or In Person?
Is both Primary and Secondary applicant required during this process, since my spouse has gone to germany on work basis.
After this Interview process what will be next step?
Will they give any date by which we have to relocate?


----------



## escapedtonz

tlnavi said:


> Thanks for your fast response.
> Will this Interview happen by phone or In Person?
> Is both Primary and Secondary applicant required during this process, since my spouse has gone to germany on work basis.
> After this Interview process what will be next step?
> Will they give any date by which we have to relocate?


Assuming you are applying for Resident visa's via Skilled Migrant Category, the interview should be by phone.
Yes both primary and secondary will be asked individual questions then questions as a couple.
After the interview, the CO has to make a decision on your suitability to find work and settle here. When they have made that decision, they then have to have the case audited or checked by another CO - basically a peer review to establish the process they have followed and their decision is correct.
After this you will be notified of the result.
If successful you will be asked to send in the passports with the final migrant levy charge, the passports will be stickered up and returned.
Once you have the passports back you will have 12 months to cross the border or the visas will expire.
The visas will be Resident visa's NOT Permanent Resident Visas.
PR Visas are only available to people who have had a Resident visa for 2 years or more and satisfied one of five criteria.
Your Resident visa will have a 2 year travel condition. Meaning that in the first 2 years after arrival you can come and go as you please and still return to NZ as a Resident. After 2 years this condition expires, so if you leave you can't come back in as a Resident. You must either apply for the PRV or have the conditions on your Resident visa altered temporarily to allow the travel back in as a Resident.

Anything else ?


----------



## tlnavi

escapedtonz said:


> Assuming you are applying for Resident visa's via Skilled Migrant Category, the interview should be by phone.
> Yes both primary and secondary will be asked individual questions then questions as a couple.
> After the interview, the CO has to make a decision on your suitability to find work and settle here. When they have made that decision, they then have to have the case audited or checked by another CO - basically a peer review to establish the process they have followed and their decision is correct.
> After this you will be notified of the result.
> If successful you will be asked to send in the passports with the final migrant levy charge, the passports will be stickered up and returned.
> Once you have the passports back you will have 12 months to cross the border or the visas will expire.
> The visas will be Resident visa's NOT Permanent Resident Visas.
> PR Visas are only available to people who have had a Resident visa for 2 years or more and satisfied one of five criteria.
> Your Resident visa will have a 2 year travel condition. Meaning that in the first 2 years after arrival you can come and go as you please and still return to NZ as a Resident. After 2 years this condition expires, so if you leave you can't come back in as a Resident. You must either apply for the PRV or have the conditions on your Resident visa altered temporarily to allow the travel back in as a Resident.
> 
> Anything else ?


Thanks for your support.
Yes me applying for Permanent Residence Visa under Skilled Migrant.
Can I know those 5 criteria to be satisfied, to convert Resident Visa to PR after 2 years.


----------



## escapedtonz

tlnavi said:


> Thanks for your support.
> Yes me applying for Permanent Residence Visa under Skilled Migrant.
> Can I know those 5 criteria to be satisfied, to convert Resident Visa to PR after 2 years.


What is the difference between a resident visa and a permanent resident visa? - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase

Requirements for a permanent resident visa

I'll be submitting my application for our PRV's in around 8 weeks


----------

